# Pep Boys can't fix!



## jfrano (Oct 25, 2008)

Have a 2001 Maxima, that failed NJ inspection with P0440. Car runs fine, except for the code, no check engine light. The mechanic from Pep Boys has had the car on several opportunities for a few weeks. He's tried everything including smoke test, had it diagnosed by their $10,000 computer etc, etc, replaced some sensors, a few lines. The mechanic is working with me and at no charge at this point, since I took the warranty on the original work. I spoke to him today about bringing it in again and if he had Corporate support; he does and will contact them. He actually suggested visiting these Maxima forums, to see if there is a know issue that he might be missing. Unfortunately, Nissan mechanics won’t give them the time of day.

The only thing I notice strange, is that when I open the gas cap there is never any pressure (have replaced the cap)

Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Did anybody think to try a new gas cap?

I mean, the vapors have got to be getting out somewhere and that's the most likely place since it's used every time you get gas.

Might be worth a try.


----------



## jfrano (Oct 25, 2008)

I do mention in my post that I changed the cap. More than once i have a Stant on now


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

jfrano said:


> I do mention in my post that I changed the cap. More than once i have a Stant on now


Oooo, don't you hate it when your tech guy doesn't read your post completely? Me too! LOL

That cap is the most common fix for that code, but that certainly doesn't rule out a leak from somewhere else. I saw a lot of Purge Control Solenoid Valves themselves go bad on certain year models. The solenoids would get stuck and hold the valve open causing vapors to be purged all the time form the tank to the canister and into the air if the trucks weren't running.


----------



## murphy390 (May 8, 2009)

I had the same issue on my 2000 Camry and it was the VSV on the charcoal cannister. Part was $40 and I was able to do it myself. Haven't (yet!) had the problem on my '01 Maxima!


----------

